
Pilo: Raspberry Pi Powered Lights-Out Remote Server Management for $60 or Less - todsacerdoti
https://zach.bloomqu.ist/blog/2020/08/pilo-raspberry-pi-lights-out-management.html
======
ireflect
This is a really interesting project. I had no idea HDMI capture cards were so
cheap.

